# (gelöst) [munin] Keine Einträge im Webdir

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir mal munin intslliert.

Vorgegangen bin ich nach dieser Anleitung:

--> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Munin

Es wurde bei der Installation auch das Verzeichnis "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/munin/" erstellt, leider aber wird dort nichts hineingeschrieben.  :Sad: 

Munin selber scheint zu funktionieren:

```
vdr01 plugins # munin-run cpu

user.value 2126091

nice.value 446667

system.value 458031

idle.value 22881515

iowait.value 12985

irq.value 0

softirq.value 198556

steal.value 0

vdr01 plugins #
```

Im Log kann ich leider nichts relevantes finden:

```
vdr01 plugins # cat /log/munin/munin-node.log

Process Backgrounded

2011/10/22-10:19:11 Munin::Node::Server (type Net::Server::Fork) starting! pid(24530)

Binding to TCP port 4949 on host *

Setting gid to "0 0"

vdr01 plugins #
```

Wie kann ich munin dazu bewegen einen Graph zu erstellen?Last edited by 3PO on Sat Oct 29, 2011 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

Niemand eine Idee??   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ScytheMan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6521698.html evtl. hilft dir das? ansonsten einfach mal das config file posten.

----------

## 3PO

Diese Postig hatte ich auch schon gelesen, allerdings stimt bei mir der Webdir Pfad.

```
vdr01 ~ # grep -v -e '^#'  /etc/munin/munin.conf  | grep -v -e '^$'

 dbdir  /var/lib/munin

 htmldir /var/www/localhost/htdocs/munin

 logdir /var/log/munin

 rundir  /var/run/munin

 tmpldir        /etc/munin/templates

includedir /etc/munin/munin-conf.d

[vdr01]

    address 127.0.0.1

    use_node_name yes

vdr01 ~ #
```

```
vdr01 ~ # ps aux | grep munin

root      5066  0.0  0.0  11656  5652 ?        SNs  08:38   0:00 /usr/sbin/munin-node

root      5134  0.0  0.0   5624   768 pts/6    S+   08:38   0:00 grep --colour=auto munin

vdr01 ~ #
```

```
vdr01 ~ # cat /log/munin/munin-node.log

Process Backgrounded

2011/10/29-08:40:29 Munin::Node::Server (type Net::Server::Fork) starting! pid(5259)

Binding to TCP port 4949 on host *

Setting gid to "0 0"

vdr01 ~ #
```

----------

## 3PO

Gelöst!

Der Fehler lag mal wieder zwischen Monitor und Rückenlehne!

Wer lesen kann ist halt klar im Vorteil.

```
[...]

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-analyzer/munin-1.4.6-r2

 * Please follow the munin documentation to set up the plugins you

 * need, afterwards start munin-node via /etc/init.d/munin-node.

 * To have munin's cronjob automatically configured for you if this is

 * your munin master installation, please:

 * emerge --config net-analyzer/munin

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Nach einem:

```
emerge --config net-analyzer/munin
```

funktioniert nun alles so, wie es soll.  :Wink: 

----------

